# Walks Help.



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

one word...(ok, two  Dog Class! It's done wonders for my crazy psycho Casey! make sure you choose a good place. They'll show you how to use correctional collars _correctly _which is really important for maximum control! For pullers like Dex and Casey, training collars are a life saver! I highly suggest going to a beginner obedience class to see how to use one the right way though! i see way too many people who have the training collar on backwards and they're literally strangling their dogs and not giving them a breath....please learn how to use one correctly!  Your dog will love you and your walks will be so much nicer!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I got Max a sporn harness. It made an immediate difference.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I've found a Sporn harness on the Petsmart website, I'll try that before I try a prong collar


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Dexter12 said:


> I've found a Sporn harness on the Petsmart website, I'll try that before I try a prong collar


I've used the Sporn (mesh) harness for Hank since he was around 5 mos. and it worked wonders. We still use it just because it's so comfortable for him and us.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I wish I'd found out about the Sporn sooner. I used the Gentle Leader harness and Max could always manage to get his leg over the leash and it totally was useless then. The Sporn just seems to say to him, "pay attention" and he does.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Willow52 said:


> I've used the Sporn (mesh) harness for Hank since he was around 5 mos. and it worked wonders. We still use it just because it's so comfortable for him and us.


I was considering that one when I was on their website, but they don't ship from Canada.


----------



## Rafree1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Dexter12 said:


> I was considering that one when I was on their website, but they don't ship from Canada.


Go on ebay and look for one! Whenever I can't get something shipped TO Canada because I company won't do it, I usually find what I want and a seller on ebay who will ship to me.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

The SENSE-ation harness solved our dog's pulling issue. It was pretty amazing.

SENSE-ation Dog Harness


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I just checked, amazon.ca sells them.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

His Sporn harness should be here in a couple days! I've just kept working with Dex on his walks and not to be premature but he's actually walking fairly well and sometimes he actually heels properly on his own! I hope the harness with just re-enforce the work that I've been doing with him *fingers crossed!*


----------



## Yukkel (Mar 11, 2012)

*Harness*

Get a wiggle waggle harness. Made a 100% difference with our 7 month pup who would not listen and pull to the point of almost choking herself out. In Winnipeg Manitoba it runs around $40, but is well worth it


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

The Sporn harness came in the mail yesterday so last night I tried it out and Dex really seems to respond to it! Fingers crossed!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Good!! I'm glad it seems to be helping! Was it a big difference?


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

vcm5 said:


> Good!! I'm glad it seems to be helping! Was it a big difference?


HUGE difference, our walk this morning was surprisingly pleasant.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

Did you get the sporn halter or the sporn mesh harness?


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I bought the halter, not the mesh harness.


----------

